# Hello all! (Yes I am new) ;)



## Gringo_4_Life (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I just found this site tonight, and I must say that I really enjoy all the information that I am learning. As of the moment I am 22 years old, and have about two years left in School. I am currently majoring in Spanish, and English, but for the moment only have my basic college classes out of the way. So the fun with the English, and mass amounts of Spanish will entail soon enough. :clap2:

Anyways, saying all of that to say that I currently have a Spanish girlfriend. She is originally from the Veracruz area, and have a great time together. I am helping her with her English which is pretty much non existent, and she and her friends are greatly helping me with my Spanish. I have taken Spanish in high school, and some so far in College. I know a decent amount, but I need a lot of work with grammar.. 

I looooooooooveeee the Mexican culture, well from the little bit that I get to experience here, and honestly I'm in love with it all. Of course it's vastly different than the culture of the United States, but it's something that I probably could get used to. It seems like the Mexican people enjoy just spending time with friends/family, and just making the best out of life. This is something that I truly love, and hope to one day be a part of. 

My girlfriend has and everyday continues to help me appreciate what I have. Sorry for the lengthy introduction, but this site even more excites me about everything.  

Thanks for reading, and hope to get to know more of you as time goes on; because trust me, I will be around. 

Regards,
Jim

P.S. - I know she is not into my pocketbook, because tengo poquito dinero.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

May your next two years be very productive in the English department. Is your girlfriend really Spanish? From Veracruz? You do know that foreigners have a difficult time working in Mexico and must have permission from the federal government and that you'll need proof of foreign income to reside there on a visa. You'll have a lot of details to work out, many that she won't be aware of.
Buena suerte!


----------



## Gringo_4_Life (Jun 10, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> May your next two years be very productive in the English department. Is your girlfriend really Spanish? From Veracruz? You do know that foreigners have a difficult time working in Mexico and must have permission from the federal government and that you'll need proof of foreign income to reside there on a visa. You'll have a lot of details to work out, many that she won't be aware of.
> Buena suerte!


I am so sorry! It was very late last night, and I didn't even name the city right. She would kill me if she saw that, lol. It's actually Puebla, and that is about all I know for now. I am really busy with school things, and she is working a lot. So one day I will be able to dig out a lot more details. 

I am not saying I am going to move there, but I am sure it will be a consideration in the future for sure. I wasn't sure it was this hard until reading some on the forum last night. At times I have had a very difficult life here in the United States, so I am not too worried about the "things" in which I would have to do to live in Mexico. 

I will spend the next few years researching heavily on the subject matter to see what I should do. I still think it would be way smarter for me to get a decent job in the States, and just visit Mexico.. I am willing to try other alternatives; because I know she would for me. I just need to do a lot of thinking before making any bold moves; because I know sooooo much is different. Thanks for the heads up though man, and how long have you been in Mexico for?

Grats, 
Jim


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is good to hear that the forum has been helpful to you and I hope you'll keep on using it to your benefit.
We've lived at Lake Chapala since the spring of 2001 and have the benefit of being retired with a pension to satisfy the foreign income requirements. Today, we just got back from our second Wednesday with Immigration, the first to get the forms and new information, and today to drop off the completed applications and other documents. In another two weeks, we will pick up the renewed FM3s, good for another year.
Glad to see that you are taking notes and considering all your options.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Welcome Jim...

Lots of good people with experience in doing what you are contemplating. Do your homework and take your time to find all your options so you can make the best choice for you. Hope things work out for you in all respects...


----------



## Gringo_4_Life (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I honestly think it would be a lot more practical for me to find work here. I just like to know the kind of work that people have gone through, and the struggles along with the happiness that comes with moving to another country. 

Rash decisions are one I do not make; because moving to another country is a life change completely. I also don't want to completely exclude this girl from her family though; because I know that family is one of the most important aspects of life in Mexican culture. My family is very close also, so moving would not be easy..

Sorry for all the rambling, but I have a lot to learn(including a new language), trying to be the gentlemen that I know that she deserves, and trying to learn a lot about her culture. Should be interesting to see what the future holds.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Why don't you try visiting Mexico so you could start becoming familiar with how things work here and as long as your girlfriend's Immigration status permits, she could show you what living in Puebla is like (and elsewhere..) and you could see if this is a possibility or not without making any radical changes and now with the exchange rate the way it is your US Dollars go further too.
There are many areas in Mexico, all types of weather, climate, customs, from large cities (like Puebla), or rural settings to very small towns; some are high up while others are by the ocean.... modern life or colonial customs - so much to choose from until you find the "perfect fit". It would be a great adventure, no?
If your girlfriend is from Puebla (where we live) she would be a "Poblana" by region and "Mexican" by nationality, right?


----------



## Gringo_4_Life (Jun 10, 2009)

quinta said:


> Why don't you try visiting Mexico so you could start becoming familiar with how things work here and as long as your girlfriend's Immigration status permits, she could show you what living in Puebla is like (and elsewhere..) and you could see if this is a possibility or not without making any radical changes and now with the exchange rate the way it is your US Dollars go further too.
> There are many areas in Mexico, all types of weather, climate, customs, from large cities (like Puebla), or rural settings to very small towns; some are high up while others are by the ocean.... modern life or colonial customs - so much to choose from until you find the "perfect fit". It would be a great adventure, no?
> If your girlfriend is from Puebla (where we live) she would be a "Poblana" by region and "Mexican" by nationality, right?


I honestly love adventure, and the climate is of no concern to me. Where I live in the South East it is humid as hell all the time it seems like. Welll, I would love to go visit Mexico, and I have the money for a vacation; it is just the fact that I have so much going on with my classes at the moment, and she is working all the time. We only get to see each other a few times a week, so right now life is harder being separated for most of the week. Hey, it could be worse though...

Yes, after I finish my schooling, which I am going as fast as I can now; then I will gladly go visit, and I will let her take me around her home town. Just like I do here, and by that time I will be very very fluent in Spanish; so hopefully I won't look tooo touristy hahaha. 

Thanks for all the advice and help, and keep it coming. I am willing to hear, advice, criticism and all. And, now you won't ever learn if you don't go out and experience, which is why I would probably have no trouble at least visiting her country for a lengthy period of time.


----------



## Maritsa (Jun 11, 2009)

I met my hombre mexicano six years ago, and went with him to Mexico 11/06-2/07. I went to his village in Chiapas and had a great time. There were so many things I did not understand about him, and after going to Chiapas I understood so much more.We have so much more to talk about now because he knows that I can picture it much better in my mind. I am 58 and he is 64. He has told me so many stories about his life that I could probably write a book!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Bienvenido, Maritza.
If you don't get around to writing a book, perhaps you will share some of your wisdom here.


----------



## Gringo_4_Life (Jun 10, 2009)

Maritsa said:


> I met my hombre mexicano six years ago, and went with him to Mexico 11/06-2/07. I went to his village in Chiapas and had a great time. There were so many things I did not understand about him, and after going to Chiapas I understood so much more.We have so much more to talk about now because he knows that I can picture it much better in my mind. I am 58 and he is 64. He has told me so many stories about his life that I could probably write a book!


Aww, that truly sounds remarkable to me, and I bet you two get along great!! I would loveeee to travel to her home town to see what everything was about. Maybe, during my next break I can take a trip just to see what all the hype is about.  I definitely want to learn some more Spanish before I go down there though.


----------



## sigler311 (Jan 23, 2009)

It doesnt sound like you know her really well and never even met her. Online is a LOT different then real life. Go and visit her a few times and really know her before you even start to have these thoughts in your head.
Unless you want to teach english, your not going to find a job down here, and even teaching jobs can be competitive. I have sent my resume to about 40 companies, went to the office, etc. Mexican law just makes it too hard to hire foreigners(and expensive).
Also, just because your going to school for a degree in spanish, doesnt mean your going to speak it really well. Already I have met 3 "spanish" majors who really didnt know how to communicate well in everyday spanish. Learning spanish in a classroom with a bunch of other "gringos" wont help you understand two people from Sinaloa having a conversation(there accent is odd and they speak like the guy from the micro machine commercials)

But Puebla is beautiful, go and visit the city, see everything, hangout with her, you will have a blast!


----------



## Maritsa (Jun 11, 2009)

My boyfriend was born in Chiapas in 1943. His mother had 16 children - 8 of them survived to adulthood. Two sets of twins and possibly others died of measles. Timo says that you could here crying everywhere in the village. Timo did not have a pair of shoes until he was 16 years old. He attended school for 2 or 3 years. I am amazed at how well he reads and writes and communicates. He has told me of treatments for wounds and illnesses that I never would have thought of. For example, someone had gotten something in thier eye and it was very painful. Another person, with their tongue, went into the person's eye and removed the foreign material. I guess because the tongue is soft and would not damage the eye, that this worked. When I was living in Chalco, outside of Mexico City,we rented a room, and did not have a lot of money. I found myself savings things such as twist ties, for example, thinking, " I better keep this, I might need it for something."(Like tying back a curtain, hanging something, or replacing a shoelace if necessary!)


----------



## Gringo_4_Life (Jun 10, 2009)

sigler311 said:


> It doesnt sound like you know her really well and never even met her. Online is a LOT different then real life. Go and visit her a few times and really know her before you even start to have these thoughts in your head.
> Unless you want to teach english, your not going to find a job down here, and even teaching jobs can be competitive. I have sent my resume to about 40 companies, went to the office, etc. Mexican law just makes it too hard to hire foreigners(and expensive).
> Also, just because your going to school for a degree in spanish, doesnt mean your going to speak it really well. Already I have met 3 "spanish" majors who really didnt know how to communicate well in everyday spanish. Learning spanish in a classroom with a bunch of other "gringos" wont help you understand two people from Sinaloa having a conversation(there accent is odd and they speak like the guy from the micro machine commercials)
> 
> But Puebla is beautiful, go and visit the city, see everything, hangout with her, you will have a blast!


Ummm, I have done the online thing a few years ago with a girl from Canada. It accidentally happened playing an online game lol! Luckily, I don't play games much anymore, and will never play an mmorpg again. Talk about screwing my life up for a long time.

Anyways, yes I have met her. She works where I do!! We have been going out for three months, but it has been the best three months of my life; I can tell you that. So, yes I speak with a native speaker in Spanish, and all her friends... I am also going to school, and will practice more. I am also learning via rosetta stone and online forums. I really don't know what else I can do to learn the language, lol..... 

I almost have to learn the language; because her English is very simple, and I just think it's easier for both of us in the moment if I brush up more on my Spanish. I know it seems like I don't know her that well, but some things take time I can tell you that.. The chemistry is there, but I do admit I must learn more about a lot of things. Anyways, thanks for looking out for me and assuming more than you know. I doubt I will be moving there, so no worries about that. I want to make use of my degree from school, and I doubt I would be able to find a decent paying job in Mexico at all. 

Anyways, sorry for getting the thread off topic, but I had to clear some things up. 

Regards, 
Jim


----------



## Maritsa (Jun 11, 2009)

I wrote a reply yesterday and now I can't find it! I am not real good on the computer, but I am learning. Don't know if you got my reply - please help! Thanks, Maritsa


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Scroll up and you will see it as #13 on this page.


----------



## jubilado (Jun 17, 2009)

Gringo_4_Life said:


> I am so sorry! It was very late last night, and I didn't even name the city right. She would kill me if she saw that, lol. It's actually Puebla, and that is about all I know for now. I am really busy with school things, and she is working a lot. So one day I will be able to dig out a lot more details.
> 
> I am not saying I am going to move there, but I am sure it will be a consideration in the future for sure. I wasn't sure it was this hard until reading some on the forum last night. At times I have had a very difficult life here in the United States, so I am not too worried about the "things" in which I would have to do to live in Mexico.
> 
> ...


jim-as a starving student you have a great opportunity to come to mex and do a 'studies abroad' program; there are lots of options and it can be very inexpensive; you can probably eat better here too. check with your school for options of course and also on-line. 
student visas are available for the period of enrollment.
there may be scholarship $ too...but it is the best way to study (mexican) spanish annd you can use all your credits fr mex for the US school if you do it right...
p.s. i'm a newbie too and love this site. we just got internet access here in my small town; i'm thrilled!


----------



## Maritsa (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi! I'm still confused a little. Somehow, the first time I replied to someone, I ended up under someone else's heading. I'm not sure how to answer or start a thread. Anyway please help me understand how this all works. I am leaving for NJ today for a week to visit my mom and kids. She doesn't have internet. Taking the weed eater, trimmers, edger and more to help her and my daughter, who just bought a house and doesn't know the difference between the weeds and the flowers! My mom is 80 and lives alone and mows 2 acres of grass! I would like to talk to anyone who has spent time in Chiapas or the more secluded areas of Mexico, but I also love to read about the rest of Mexico. I'm not sure how to go if I decide to go with my boyfriend. He has bought property in Comitan and wants to build a house, maybe this November he will leave. I would probably go next year, after I hopefully save some money. If I take my truck I can take household goods, unless they charge me a lot. And I don't know if I want the hassle of driving and buying insureance in Mexico. If I fly I will have to go with one bag, obviously. And I would like to take my dog if I go. I guess I need to call the embassy for information. I'm not even sure which visa I should apply for. I don't a enough income to satisfy the requirements. Soy pobre!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Maritza, 
You do have some decisions to make, especially concerning how to support yourself. If you can't qualify for an FM3, you will have to return to the border every six months for a new FMT and, then, not be sure if you can get another one without being out of Mexico for another six months. That usually isn't a problem but they are getting better and better with computerization of immigration matters. If you fly with a dog, remember to get the necessary shots and check with the airline for costs (about $100) and restrictions on some routes or some planes.


----------



## Gringo_4_Life (Jun 10, 2009)

jubilado said:


> jim-as a starving student you have a great opportunity to come to mex and do a 'studies abroad' program; there are lots of options and it can be very inexpensive; you can probably eat better here too. check with your school for options of course and also on-line.
> student visas are available for the period of enrollment.
> there may be scholarship $ too...but it is the best way to study (mexican) spanish annd you can use all your credits fr mex for the US school if you do it right...
> p.s. i'm a newbie too and love this site. we just got internet access here in my small town; i'm thrilled!


Yea, I start this fall. I will have all my basic Spanish classes out of the way. I am going to MTSU. It is the biggest school in Tennesse, so I think they should offer some pretty good study abroad programs. Unlike a lot of people I am not too worried about safety in Mexico. I will just not ever carry a lot of cash on me, and I won't be walking around at night.  I of course won't have a car to steal, so that won't be a problem. Yea, I love chile and Mexican food; even though it leaves my mouth scalding afterwards, lol.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Your love of chile is a healthful thing, you know... containing many anti-oxidants and vitamins which actually prevent illnesses and fortify your immune system. It is said that countries with high chile consumption have lower cancer levels too. Plus all that release of endorphins, while addictive, is quite pleasurable to people, so enjoy it. Have you heard of the "second pleasure" associated with chiles?
Here's a tip for when you get "enchilado".... put some salt on your left palm, now wet your right index finger on your tongue and then dip into the salt then place the salt on the underside of your tongue, in that tender place between your jawbone, not on the tongue. It's a sub-lingual effect and also works for face, hands, skin scalding from chiles. Why does it work? I don't know except it does. This was a tip from my tortilla lady who worked for me in our restaurant in Vallarta and was from an Indian tribe in Guerrero. Try it!


----------



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

****** 4 Life, I totally agree with the moderators. My wife and I have been looking to retire in Mexico, in the Baja Peninsula, and I had been doing a TON of research on everything from legalities to actual places and costs of living. I just recently took a trip with my wife as she is on my case to FINALLY retire lol... and man what a difference. Visiting is SO different than anything I could ever imagine looking up online. Even if you aren't too sure about actually living there, visiting there would help you understand your girlfriend alot more. Believe me, as a married man of many years, the extra effort to understand her would get you in good graces for a loooong time


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may also hold the record for the shortest introductory post. Nevertheless, welcome to the forum and we hope that it will answer your questions about being an expat in Mexico.


----------

